# Prise EVE ENERGY



## Pikachoux (17 Janvier 2018)

Salut à tous,

j'ai installé une prise EVE ENERGY chez moi. Tout fonctionne bien sauf quand je quitte mon domicile, je peux pas me connecter à cette prise. J'ai déjà un thermostat Netatmo et une EVE ROOM auxquels j'ai accès de l'extérieur.
La Prise est à l'étage et l'Apple TV au rez de chaussé, est-ce que ça peux venir de là ?


----------



## AlCor72 (17 Janvier 2018)

Pikachoux a dit:


> La Prise est à l'étage et l'Apple TV au rez de chaussé, est-ce que ça peux venir de là ?



Bonjour,

Je ne pense pas que cela puisse venir de la car j’avais la même configuration que toi (prise au RDC et Apple TV au 2ème étage) et je n’ai jamais eu le souci. 

Pour en être sûr tu peux programmer une automatisation avec cette prise EVE et couper ton iPhone le temps qu’elle se produise. 
Si ça fonctionne cela ne vient pas de la.  

Tiens nous au courant.


----------



## Pikachoux (17 Janvier 2018)

Merci de la réponse.
J'ai monté la EVE ROOM à l'étage pour faire l'essai.... Et je n'ai pas de connexion sur les 2 
Je pense que le bluetooth est en limite de fonctionnement avec ma dalle béton et la distance avec l'Apple TV


----------



## jmquidet (2 Mars 2018)

Bonjour 
j’ai également acheté le 8 janvier dernier une prise Elgato Eve Energy.
Pas de problèmes pour la connecter et programmer quelques actions.
Mais en fait la commande se fait de manière aléatoire : si j’éteins la prise son voyant vert s’éteint, elle est marquée Eteinte dans Maison, mais elle ne coupe pas l’alimentation de mon Home cinema dans mon salon. Je suis obligé de la débrancher du secteur 15 à 20 sec. pour qu’elle fonctionne à nouveau quelques jours.
Mon Apple TV est à 90cm. et mon iPhone dans la même pièce. 
Je ne parle même pas du fonctionnement à distance quand je sors ou je rentre, ni des programmations horaires qui débloquent une fois sur deux…
Précision : elle fournit au maxi 100 W  en continu, donc pas de surcharge… (le video projecteur et l’écran mural sont alimentés séparément).
Je soupçonne fortement le BT. Qui aurait une idée ?


----------



## Jonathan16 (2 Mars 2018)

jmquidet a dit:


> Bonjour
> j’ai également acheté le 8 janvier dernier une prise Elgato Eve Energy.
> Pas de problèmes pour la connecter et programmer quelques actions.
> Mais en fait la commande se fait de manière aléatoire : si j’éteins la prise son voyant vert s’éteint, elle est marquée Eteinte dans Maison, mais elle ne coupe pas l’alimentation de mon Home cinema dans mon salon. Je suis obligé de la débrancher du secteur 15 à 20 sec. pour qu’elle fonctionne à nouveau quelques jours.
> ...



Un appareil qui ferait interférence peut-être ?!


----------



## AlCor72 (7 Mars 2018)

Retour SAV à mon avis. 
Même avec d’autres équipements à proximité elle devrait fonctionner correctement !


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (8 Mars 2018)

Privilégiez un périphérique wifi, beaucoup plus efficace!


----------



## jmquidet (20 Mars 2018)

Je commence à cerner le problème.
Quand j’initialise la prise avec son code, elle fonctionne correctement 5 à 6 jours.
Ensuite elle semble fonctionner (marche et/ou arrêt signalés correctement par la diode verte ou rouge) mais le circuit branché sur la prise ne se déconnecte plus, comme si le relais interne restait collé.
Je dois la débrancher, la supprimer de l’application et la réinstaller comme si je venais de l’acheter.
J’ai modifié son emplacement, elle est seule sur une prise secteur, loin de toutes masses métalliques (radiateurs de chauffage central…) loin de tout autre appareil et de tout transfo secteur destiné à alimenter un périphérique…
Donc c’est un problème interne à la prise, et sans doute lié au Bluetooth.
Je vais essayer une autre prise, wifi sans aucun doute.
Qui a une expérience à nous communiquer ?


----------



## AlCor72 (20 Mars 2018)

jmquidet a dit:


> Qui a une expérience à nous communiquer ?



J’en ai une de la marque Koogeek (WiFi) qui fonctionne très bien (tout comme la Eve)...

Mais l’application est en anglais (moi cela ne me dérange pas mais mieux vaut savoir parler un peu anglais...) et je trouve l’application d’elgato plus complète (surtout pour la partie consommation d’énergie).


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (21 Mars 2018)

Sans aucun doute la prise Koogeek: instantanée, fiable... j’en utilise une (en plus d’un interrupteur double de la même marque(, pleinement satisfait des deux produits de cette marque...).


----------



## pallarchuse (22 Mars 2018)

J'ai également une prise Eve Energy que je vois et peux commander manuellement dans l'application Maison d'Apple lorsque je suis chez moi ou à l'extérieur.

J'ai aussi un détecteur Eve Motion qui commande cette prise mais par contre qui fonctionne uniquement lorsque je suis chez moi et que je ne vois pas à l'extérieur.


----------



## jmquidet (17 Avril 2018)

Bonjour,
excusez mon retour tardif… j’ai laissé tombé et renvoyé la prise Eve au fournisseur, puis acheté une prise Wifi la prise "*ELEGIANT WiFi 2.4GHz" *(achat Amazon) modèle d’entrée de game, sans enregistrement des consommations, et non compatible Homekit. Elle présente un autre type de problème : elle bloque mon réseau wifi privé, généré par mon modem OVH dès qu’elle connectée sur ce réseau…
Je renonce à poursuivre ces essais de proses connectées pour le moment !


----------

